# Making a Feminine Fursuit for a Female?



## Konotashi (Dec 26, 2013)

I've been doing a lot of reading (probably obsessively) and a lot of things I read say that if a fursuit is clearly female, it's almost a guarantee that the suiter is a guy. 

I'm female (hopefully that's obvious) and want to add a little bit of extra padding on the chest and hips. Nothing ridiculous (especially for the chest), but just enough to make it more apparent that my character is female. 

If I did that, would everyone assume I'm a guy?


----------



## Willow (Dec 26, 2013)

Short answer: No

Long answer: Unless your suit comes off as looking really sexual, most people won't assume you're a guy or even care who's wearing the suit. 

You can usually tell though


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Dec 26, 2013)

Your more subtle approach will be much more likely to be believed as female. I don't know how large your chest is but you may want to skip the chest padding it it makes it look like you have large breast. The slight thigh padding seems like a good idea to me.
Your biggest help will be body language. Most crosssuiters give themselves away by swinging there arms or walking like a guy.


----------



## Willow (Dec 26, 2013)

ArmorcladCoyote said:


> Your more subtle approach will be much more likely to be believed as female. I don't know how large your chest is but you may want to skip the chest padding it it makes it look like you have large breast. The slight thigh padding seems like a good idea to me.
> Your biggest help will be body language. Most crosssuiters give themselves away by swinging there arms or walking like a guy.


Making it more form fitting will also help because if you already have natural curves, accentuating the hips more might make it seem like you're trying to draw attention to them and it'll just look weird

But if the suit just fits the natural shape of your body, then it'll be really hard for someone to get the wrong idea


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 26, 2013)

Unless it's hyper sexualized looking, then they probably won't any more than usual. It'll probably just be assumed that you're a guy regardless just because people can't tell and automatically assume suiters are guys anyways if they don't know.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 26, 2013)

I think your face is more important to make girly if you want to make sure people know you're a girl. You can still be confused as a guy with boobs with a manly face :^


----------



## Konotashi (Dec 27, 2013)

Definitely going to make the face feminine.  

I might not put any padding on the chest, but definitely going to add at least a little to the hips. Going to have digitigrade legs, so I think it would look a bit awkward if I didn't add anything around there.


----------



## Nashida (Dec 27, 2013)

I got lucky. I'm a female and Nisha's suit is just close fitting enough for my chest to show. Otherwise I talk in suit (somehow my real voice fits the character, so she talks) and it's usually a dead giveaway that I'm female.

Maybe add a little chest fluff? I've seen some suits do that.


----------



## Folfelit (Apr 15, 2014)

What you need to have it a well-fitted suit. Suits that are feminine but all padding have a look that implies that's a male underneath. By fitting the torso and putting darts to correctly conform to your actual chest will be more than enough to make it obvious you're female. Men typically have a much larger, longer, deeper rib cage and, even without hip padding, most people can tell a woman from a man based on that proportion alone. Now a little hip padding isn't a bad thing (really cute if you ask me! Especially if the torso remains small and cutesy) and adding some on isn't going to make anyone instantly think your suit is porny unless you start getting shelf-butt and but-titties. 

Overall, there's nothing even wrong with getting mistaken for a guy. :3


----------

